# Ship's Port Visit Schedule 2007



## niner domestic (25 May 2007)

Here's a tentative schedule for ship's port calls.  Looks like a fairly busy summer for our CPFs and MCDVs. 

http://www.seawaves.com/navcall.htm


----------



## navymich (26 May 2007)

Interesting to see that information online.  I know going into foreign ports that you need to send a logreq (logistics request message) well in advance, but they are confidential to keep ship's movements classified.

And yes, it does look like a busy summer for the ships.  Brings back memories (I somehow suppress some of them though ) seeing the MCDVs heading for the Portland Rose Fesitival!!


----------



## dimsum (26 May 2007)

Yep, ship's movement info is confidential...strange to see that everything's out there on a public website (for ship's visits worldwide, no less)


----------

